# Circle of Life



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just for sharing:
Yesterday I was weeding the grave of my top dog, feeling sad, missing him so much until Wolfy Dog showed up with a ball, sat down on top of the grave next to me and put a ball in front of me, like he was saying,"Come on, life goes on! Let's go play" And he is right. New dogs heal part of this. I looked at him and said, "Do you have any idea who is lying beneath you?" It made me laugh.
I realized at the same time that if it weren't for the death of this heart dog I would have never had WD. Odd.....
So he taught me to fully enjoy his crazy puppy hood because there will a time when I look back and miss him too.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I know what you mean, It's very bittersweet 

Oops, I didn't mean to add the thumbs down thing! Silly iPhone


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice reflection!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

When I brought Stosh home after losing our last gsd I literally burst into tears when we got in the house and he fell asleep in her favorite spot. Then he found some toys she had hidden under some trees and it was so nice to see him playing with them. I have saved the same little red rolled leather puppy collar that has been on every puppy I've ever owned and gets passed down to the next. The love we have for the ones that have passed seems to grow even stronger in the one that comes next. I'm so sorry you lost Franklin but very happy you have WD


----------

